# Anyone know the weight of a complete Karate Monkey, Kona Unit, and RL Flight Mono?



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking to get my first singlespeed and want to see what a complete weighs, as well as, what has the better specs.

The surly frame seems to weigh a lot. I can get a great deal on a Kona Unit and possibly RL Flight Mono.

Are there any others out there I should consider? Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My guess is the Monocog Flite would be the lightest of the three. But that's just guessin.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

I bet the Flight and the Unit are pretty close in weight. Similar grade steel and spec.

However, the Unit has better brakes and cranks. If the price is even remotely similar between the two, I would definitely get the unit.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

SSSasky said:


> If the price is even remotely similar between the two, I would definitely get the unit.


I'd let the geometry decide that. The MCF has a fairly short top tube.

I don't know the weights, but I've compared my MCF to my buddy's Karate. The Redline was noticeably lighter.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Had the Flight, now the Monkey. Monkey's heavier, but I like it!


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

johnnyb said:


> Had the Flight, now the Monkey. Monkey's heavier, but I like it!


Sorry, not a stock build

From 2011-08-08

Race ready...SUB 30#!! Take that WW forum

From 2011-08-08

I do have an 18" and a 20" stock build in stock at the shop that I can weigh for you tomorrow, which would be more relevant?


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

DanD said:


> Sorry, not a stock build
> 
> Race ready...SUB 30#!! Take that WW forum
> 
> I do have an 18" and a 20" stock build in stock at the shop that I can weigh for you tomorrow, which would be more relevant?


Sub #30 with all the trimmings!

My Monkey is rigid. Haven't weighed it, but probably lighter than with a sus fork. The Flight was rigid too and was quite nice until the wreck...


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

johnnyb said:


> My Monkey is rigid. Haven't weighed it, but probably lighter than with a sus fork. The Flight was rigid too and was quite nice until the wreck...


If memory serves, I gained a hair over a pound going to the squishy fork

EDIT: And, like you my former single speed was lighter but I like the monkey better
EDIT #2: You would also probably be hard pressed to find a heavier saddle or handle bar or seat post, more weight savings for you


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

DanD said:


> If memory serves, I gained a hair over a pound going to the squishy fork
> 
> EDIT: And, like you my former single speed was lighter but I like the monkey better
> EDIT #2: You would also probably be hard pressed to find a heavier saddle or handle bar or seat post, more weight savings for you


yeah, the brooks is a beast. I think it weighed about 3 times more than my road bike saddle. A guy I ride with has a brooks with springs on his hard tail stumpy 29er :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

don't consider the monkey if you're concerned about numbers on a scale.

that being said, the monkey is a BLAST to ride. there's just something about it. i have a 20 lb niner one9 and a substantially heavier fixed monkey and it puts a smile on my face like no other bike. (whether fixed or fw)

i've had a km in the stable for almost 10 years and always will. not cuz it's light or fancy or blingy. cuz it's FUN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Fakie1999 said:


> yeah, the brooks is a beast. I think it weighed about 3 times more than my road bike saddle. A guy I ride with has a brooks with springs on his hard tail stumpy 29er :thumbsup:


3x sounds about right, the Brooks is around 600 grams, give or take. I wouldn't trade it for the world at hour 23 of a 24 hour race though


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

johnnyb said:


> Had the Flight, now the Monkey. Monkey's heavier, but I like it!


Same here.....my KM is 25lbs in SS, rigid form.


----------



## JasonByers (Nov 13, 2010)

My 19" Unit was high 27's when I bought it with egg beaters. If I remember correctly the frame weighed 5.4lbs with the dropouts and the fork was 2.9lbs. Pretty heavy but I like how it rides. The 2012's are nice looking too with a little better rims. The only thing that sucks bad are the hubs. If you buy a Unit you will be replacing the rear hub within a year.


----------



## pl-24 (Apr 28, 2011)

2011 18" Kona Unit weighed in at 27.1lbs at the LBS when I bought it. This included weight of full reflector kit... since removed


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks for all the responses. I'd be looking at an 18". Another question though, does the unit and MCF come with singlespeed hubs? If so, could you improve the engagement with a different freewheel like a White Industries? I heard the hubs kinda wear out quickly on these bikes.


----------



## k29er (Aug 21, 2011)

My 2011 19" unit is just over 27lbs. Both hubs are steel threaded axles and the alex rims are for rim brakes so a new wheel set could make it lighter. Its a blast to ride.


----------



## chmnyboy (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 23 lb monkey. What do I win?


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

chmnyboy said:


> I have a 23 lb monkey. What do I win?


Banana for you! I like comfort over being a racer. I got a Brooks saddle on mine and I'm not giving that up! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

chmnyboy said:


> I have a 23 lb monkey. What do I win?


That's pretty impressive, how do you have it built?


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

I had a rigid Monkey at 24.9 lbs. with nothing special in the way of components. KMs are great bikes!


----------



## chmnyboy (Nov 14, 2008)

DanD said:


> That's pretty impressive, how do you have it built?


I've just been replacing parts as they break. I haven't necessarily been trying to make a weenie build, but it's kind of turned out that way:

King rear hub to Stan's Crest
Hope XC front hub to Stan's 355
Thomson stem/post
M960 cranks
King bottom bracket
King headset
Homebrew ring and cog
Salsa rigid fork
Easton carbon bars
Avid Juicy 7/Carbon/Ultimate (built and rebuilt with parts scavenged from all over)
185mm rotors
Edit to add: specialized captain/renegade tires f/r set up tubeless

I don't remember what seat is on there. It's really light weight, but my nether-regions seem to like it, so it works out!

Despite being fairly light weight, it's pretty stout and has survived a lot of beating. I think the weak link is the 355 front hoop, it got a little bent when I got drunk and took the bike out on a shuttle day.

Where's my banana?


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

chmnyboy said:


> Where's my banana?


Here you go...


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

RPG said:


> thanks for all the responses. I'd be looking at an 18". Another question though, does the unit and MCF come with singlespeed hubs? If so, could you improve the engagement with a different freewheel like a White Industries? I heard the hubs kinda wear out quickly on these bikes.


MCF is a cassette. No problems with engagement or wear.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Godless Communist said:


> MCF is a cassette. No problems with engagement or wear.


The hubs/wheels that came on my flight and monocog were cassette bearings. Easy to rebuild, and find parts for.

Just want to mention the flight has a sliding dropout setup. I had an unfortunate wreck/endo/flip that slammed the dropout and deformed it. Wallowed out where the bolts tightened and ruined the frame. Nice bike, the Flight. Handled great and has a shorter top tube than the monkey. I like the monkey's horizontal dropouts with the hangar option if I want a derailleur. Less to mess up IMO.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok, the Monkey is back on the table. It just seems very versatile. Anyone know if there are any changes for 2012?


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

29er only i'm assuming...?


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, just 29'rs that come complete.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

DanD said:


> Sorry, not a stock build
> 
> From 2011-08-08
> 
> ...


If you could weigh the 18" that would be great! I'm kinda on the KM bandwagon with all of the options it holds.

I can always put a carbon fork on it down the road too, not for weight but damping the trail.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

A 19 Inch stock Flight is 26.8 lbs.. with crank brothers Candy SL pedals...mine was anyway. I can poost a pic on a scale if you'd like.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

RPG said:


> Ok, the Monkey is back on the table. It just seems very versatile. Anyone know if there are any changes for 2012?


The KM for 2012 will be disc only and will have a lighter more responsive front fork, same colors from 2011 black or battleship grey.


----------



## hihache (Aug 17, 2006)

My 2005 Unit weighed about 26 pounds with a half pound bashguard and freeride wheels on it


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

2011 Kona Unit 18"

25.5#

Changes from stock setup:
-relfectors
+Easton Haven 2011 wheelset
+Easton Haven Carbon handlebar
+ODI Rogue Lock On Grips
+Brooks B17 Narrow saddle
+Speedplay Frog pedals
+Incredibell XL
+Surly 21t cog
+KMC 8 speed chain
+Purgatory 2.4" tubeless front & Purgatory 2.2" tubeless rear
+140ml of Caffelatex
+TruVativ Team Carbon seatpost


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

The seller put it on the scale before shipping to me. As pictured (hey, where are the pedals) it was 24 pounds and 7 ounces. Or did he say 11 ounces?

Surly Karate Monkey - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## k29er (Aug 21, 2011)

2011 19" unit now with some carbon parts.

Niner carbon fork
Havoc carbon bar
Haven carbon seat post
2.4" Racing Ralphs
(This cost as much as the bike).

Everthing else still stock

24.2lbs 

Cant wait to put a lighter wheelset on.


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Decided to go with the unit. I'm going to convert the wheels to tubless and add some Maxxis Ardent 2.4 tires to it. The stock 2.1 seem a little small for my first ss. I wouldn't mind a bit more cush.

Thanks for all of the help and direction and will be sure to post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## rdh190 (Nov 11, 2010)

Over 1 year later...

I just picked up my 2013 karate monkey weighed in at 25lbs 13oz
-18" frame
-2.4" Ardents, tubeless
-light wtb seat
-ergon grips
-22 tooth cog
-shimano m520 clips


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Stock build, my 2010 RL MonoCog Flight was just shy of 28lbs. Now it's in the 22-23lb range. I swapped to a Niner fork, NEXT carbon riser bar, Thomson 90mm stem and layback seat post, ZTR Race on AC hubs with Slant6 mounted tubeless, Misfit 21t cog, and a generic Ti railed saddle. I use BB7s with 185/160 rotors. Scoots pretty good now, but I wish I could shave 6lbs off the rider!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

rdh190 said:


> Over 1 year later...
> 
> I just picked up my 2013 karate monkey weighed in at 25lbs 13oz
> -18" frame
> ...


Wow, that is surprisingly light! Nice!


----------

